# Type of wood image on veneer



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all, 
Had no success finding out the type of wood image used in the veneering of the interior of our 1999 Swift Kon Tiki 640, (Fiat 2.8 JTD). Want to do a minor alteration and add a couple of shelfs. If anyone can help I would be very grateful. Cheers Bob


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you could post a pic of the existing veneer, we could try to identify it.
Need the colour and grain pattern as accurately as possible.


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry to be so long. Will these two be sufficient to identify the veneer? If not I can post some more. Cheers Bob


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi

I would hazard a guess at either maple or birch, spray lacquered with a slightly darkening effect.
That is if it is a veneer rather than a synthetic.

Are Swift not able to tell you exactly ?

TC


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Should have made clear it was synthetic, an image of the real thing. Found a dozen near matchs on the web, but nothing I can be sure enough about to order. Nearest I can get is http://www.pbplywood.co.uk/d1749-celtic-birch-melamine-mdf.html. What do you think. Cheers Bob


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that is probably as close as you will get. Birch was one of my choices.
Ask them if they could send you a small sample/offcut to for matching.
Failing that, they may have a colour pic or swatch.


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheers TC, I'll try your suggestion of a sample. I much prefer the "better safe than sorry" approach. Have yet to try Swift. It's such a hassle getting through to the right person without a million calls and referrals. Thanks again Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LongGone said:


> . Have yet to try Swift. It's such a hassle getting through to the right person without a million calls and referrals. Thanks again Bob


Swift are on this forum. See the Swift section and send a PM to them. you'll get a prompt and helpful reply.

G


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheers again TC,
Looks like I'll get this solved in double quick time. Bob


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

LongGone said:


> Cheers TC, I'll try your suggestion of a sample. I much prefer the "better safe than sorry" approach. Have yet to try Swift. It's such a hassle getting through to the right person without a million calls and referrals. Thanks again Bob


THe colour does sort of look like the current furniture colour, easiest thing to do is visit a Swift stcckist and check the colours.

I dont really see you being able to get any wood from the factory but I could be wrong, as far as I am awaye Swift buy in completed units.

Peter


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Just sent for a sample, as you suggested, from the link posted. Just going on the Swift forum to post. Tomorrow on I'll have to get round the Swift dealers and check your suggestion. Thanks a lot. My grey matter had become a bit bogged down on this. Bob


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

From the photo it looks like Beech (Fagus Sylvatica) you should see small light flecks throughout the surface about 3mm long


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we wanted to add a worktop extension to our last van we saw the exact match in B&Q ( or might have been Homebase) kitchen door replacement sale.

It cost us around £4 for a cupboard door from their range and that came properly finished and edged ,and was the size we wanted. It looked as if it came with the van. If we had wanted to cut it to make something from it then they have the matching edging veneers. If your repair is only a small one then perhaps a roll of edging veneer would do the job ?

G


----------

